# Lost pet pigeon in Bluemont, Virginia



## sandy51955 (Jul 1, 2007)

I wasn't sure where to post this but thought I would start here. I am not a pigeon expert, or do I have other pigeons, but I have a strong desire to rescue anything living!
I live in Northern Virginia. I have raised a pigeon that I found as a baby, walking along a road in our small town. Actually knew where he came from, tried to return him and the big birds didn't want him. This was in October 2006. As it was already starting to get cold, so we raised him in the house and he became a house pet, though he hated cages so he had the run of the house in the evening and went out during the day. He had the barn to fly into when he was loose. He grew up with our dogs and cats, though he was smart enough to keep an eye on the cats! When he was strong enough to fly well, we started turning him out during the day and he would fly from the house to the barn, to the garage, to the workshop. He would go into the barn, land on the horses, ride the horses to the ring and stand on a jump and watch them perform. He loved to land on people's heads, on cars and our motor home. He traveled with us to Florida, Georgia, North and South Carolina. Whenever we were somewhere that was a farm or similar area, we would turn him loose and he would travel around and always come back to the motor home. We also would warn everyone about his love of heads. He gained a lot of fans from people who had never experienced a pigeon, even people who were afraid of birds.
He liked to lie in front of the fireplace and warm himself and when it wasn't on, he would walk up to it and look in as if to say, "Where are the flames?" (It was a gas imsert with a glass cover). He would take showers in our shower. He would join us in bed if we didn't wake up early enough. He loved the motor home and if the door was open, he was in it until we took him out. He also had free run of the motor home, and at times when we were somewhere that we didn't feel it was safe to turn him out, we would leave him in with the TV or radio on and he just loved his "cage". 
Lots of stories about him, but anyway, he went missing two weeks ago. We always left him out even if we were gone for the day, unless bad weather was predicted, because he could go into the barn. Now I sure wish I had put him in. When we returned home, he wasn't around. It wasn't unusual because he would go visit other farms, who knew who he was, especially when he got lonely. But he didn't return that evening, which he had never done. ANd he hasn't been back since. I know a hawk could have gotten him, as we have many around here, but he has had run ins with them before and I was hoping he was smart and fast enough to avoid them. Plus we always sparred with him and hoped he could use that in his defense. I read about Tooter, which gives me hope that he will return. One of your members was nice enough to email me and said that it sounded like he might have old enough to go looking for a mate. He was displaying some, what I would call, sexual motions, so I thought maybe that's what he did.
I have put out flyers, ads, called animal shelters, etc. in hopes I can find him. I don't know how far he would have gone.
Anyway, he is gray, with mottled wings and long, white feathers at the ends of his wings. He is very vocal and dances a lot. His name is Gabriel but we jsut called him Bird. I'm hoping someone may see him and send him home.
I never knew how smart they were and entertaining until I experienced my Bird. We really miss him and pray for his return. Thanks for any help!


----------



## columbids (Jun 23, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear that you're missing your bird! It's very worrying and harrowing and I wish you the very best and will also pray for your wonderful pigeon's return. 

Did you get a band on him when you had him? If/when he does return, make sure to put a band on his leg (you can get one from one of the national pigeon clubs). Then he can be identified if found and sent back to you more easily. 

Best of luck!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Sandy,
Yours is a very sad story and my heart goes out to you. I'm praying that BIrd comes home. It could happen.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

sandy51955 said:


> I wasn't sure where to post this but thought I would start here. I am not a pigeon expert, or do I have other pigeons, but I have a strong desire to rescue anything living!
> I live in Northern Virginia. I have raised a pigeon that I found as a baby, walking along a road in our small town. Actually knew where he came from, tried to return him and the big birds didn't want him. This was in October 2006. As it was already starting to get cold, so we raised him in the house and he became a house pet, though he hated cages so he had the run of the house in the evening and went out during the day. He had the barn to fly into when he was loose. He grew up with our dogs and cats, though he was smart enough to keep an eye on the cats! When he was strong enough to fly well, we started turning him out during the day and he would fly from the house to the barn, to the garage, to the workshop. He would go into the barn, land on the horses, ride the horses to the ring and stand on a jump and watch them perform. He loved to land on people's heads, on cars and our motor home. He traveled with us to Florida, Georgia, North and South Carolina. Whenever we were somewhere that was a farm or similar area, we would turn him loose and he would travel around and always come back to the motor home. We also would warn everyone about his love of heads. He gained a lot of fans from people who had never experienced a pigeon, even people who were afraid of birds.
> He liked to lie in front of the fireplace and warm himself and when it wasn't on, he would walk up to it and look in as if to say, "Where are the flames?" (It was a gas imsert with a glass cover). He would take showers in our shower. He would join us in bed if we didn't wake up early enough. He loved the motor home and if the door was open, he was in it until we took him out. He also had free run of the motor home, and at times when we were somewhere that we didn't feel it was safe to turn him out, we would leave him in with the TV or radio on and he just loved his "cage".
> Lots of stories about him, but anyway, he went missing two weeks ago. We always left him out even if we were gone for the day, unless bad weather was predicted, because he could go into the barn. Now I sure wish I had put him in. When we returned home, he wasn't around. It wasn't unusual because he would go visit other farms, who knew who he was, especially when he got lonely. But he didn't return that evening, which he had never done. ANd he hasn't been back since. I know a hawk could have gotten him, as we have many around here, but he has had run ins with them before and I was hoping he was smart and fast enough to avoid them. Plus we always sparred with him and hoped he could use that in his defense. I read about Tooter, which gives me hope that he will return. One of your members was nice enough to email me and said that it sounded like he might have old enough to go looking for a mate. He was displaying some, what I would call, sexual motions, so I thought maybe that's what he did.
> ...


Sandy, welcome. I'm glad you took my advice and joined us here. Still, one more time I'll say, I think your Gabriel just might show up one day when you least expect him. Keep you eye to the sky. We'll be watching for him too.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am so sorry Gabriel Bird is missing. This is hearbreaking. he is such a special pijie. I hope he has found a mate and will come back home soon. One of my pet pigeons went misssing for three weeks and then came back with his mate to stay. 


Reti


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Sandy, Your story struck a nerve in my heart.You see, I lost my first and very dear pigeon due to a hawk attack. He got away, and I looked for days...for weeks, and even kept positive and an eye to the sky for months. I finally gave up, though some here told me they had heard of pigeons being gone for months on end. I didn't want to believe it.

One day, seven and one half months later, Tooter miraculously reappeared to me. He jumped on my arm and it was such a joyous reunion, I tell you. 

Don't give up. Do keep the faith, and keep an eye to the sky.


----------



## sandy51955 (Jul 1, 2007)

*Thank you*

I just wanted to Thank everyone who has given their thoughts and prayers for my Bird's return. It is nice to have other pijie lovers to talk to, who value their special gifts to us. I never knew they were so special. I look at all pigeons now as special creatures. Most people don't know their great attributes, but after introducing Gabe to so many people who were amazed by his intelligence and fun, I saw what a change it made in their perception of pigeons. Even though I am a one pigeon owner, I am now aware of the fun they can bring. They really are amazing creatures. I will keep hoping and watching for his return, especially knowing it can happen and that he was pretty darn smart and fast and maybe just needed a girlfriend!
Thanks, Sandy


----------



## sandy51955 (Jul 1, 2007)

*Thanks, Lovebirds*

Just another quick note to Lovebirds for her first message to me about my missing Bird. Really is great to share pidge stories. If I can figureout how to post a picture, I will. Have some great ones of him with horses and dogs and the fireplace and taking a shower.


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

I hope Gabriel returns safely home soon.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Sandy, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for Bird's quick return.


----------



## sandy51955 (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks everyone for their thoughts and prayers for Bird's return. I was reading the story fo Roscoe, and my Gabriel acted just the way Treesa described Roscoe acting. He loved to watch my husband work on cars, or anything and would get down and try to help. He also looked just like the picture of Roscoe. Is it normal for pigeons to just up and leave their homes in order to find a mate? He was an onl;y bird and though I think he thoguht he was human or at least one of the dogs, maybe he did need some bird company. Also, I would assume that even while out on their own, they would keep their people friendly habits? I worry that someone would want to keep him, even though I have postings all over and ads. Also, I checked a place nearby that I know has feral pigeons and asked if they had had any friendly birds show up. He said not, and then he said that they had "dispatched" some of their pigeons the week before-a week after Bird went missing. I am just hoping that he hadn't taken up with them and been one of the poor souls that lost his life. Since they hadn't had a friendly one, I am hoping that's not the case. I am going to go back and check on the ones still there and see if he could be there. Thanks, again. Sandy


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

I am sure that Gabriel will be thinking of you in his flights, I sure hope he returns one day he sounds a wonderful bird and just think of how you will one day be a grand-birdie! 
He sounds something special and i'm sure he will never be forgotten.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Sandy,

I was just thinking of ROSCO when I was reading your story, my goodness! They are so endearing aren't they? I never let Rosco fly on his own, too dangerous with the hawks we have around here, and he wasn't interested in leaving the house anyway. It's best for them to fly in groups and safer, as they warn each other of danger coming. 

I too am going to think positive thoughts and say a prayer for a speedy return to home, God willing!


----------



## sandy51955 (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi Treesa,
Thanks for your thoughts. I know I probably shouldn't ahve let Bird fly free but he loved it so. He loved following us around and I hated the thought of keeping him confined. I hadn't really thought that he wold go visiting but got reports from the neighbors that he was. I wish I had had him banded. I wnated to get one with my phone number but didn't get ananswer from the one site I contacted and hadn't gotten around to looking for others. Live and learn the hard way.
Sandy


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh, Sandy, you know you have all our thoughts and prayers coming your Gabriel's way to get home safe and sound. Don't give up!


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

Thinking of your heartache, Sandy, do keep your eye to the skies, positive thoughts for the return of your bird! Loved and lost before myself....


----------



## sandy51955 (Jul 1, 2007)

Again, thanks to everyone for their thoughts. At least now, after hearing of so many happy returns, I have some hope that I will see him again. One minute, I'm sure he is dead, and the next, I'm sure he is alive because of his intelligence, speed and because of your stories. Victor, Your story especially gives me hope! I hope that he will come back to me as tooter did to you. But he would land on my head instead of my arm, as that was his favorite perch on everybody! I'll keep my eyes to the sky keep thinking positively. Sandy


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You know Sandy, It might be too soon but, there was a thread on this forum last week from someone in desparate need of finding a home for a beloved pigeon.
As I recall, this bird enjoyed riding around with her while she mowed the lawn.
Quiite the compainon in a similar way to yours. You might just check it out.
I'm still praying.


----------



## sandy51955 (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks, Charis, I will see if I can find the post. I would love to have my Bird back but if I could help someone else and maybe also maybe have another special friend, I would be willing. And maybe Bird would still come back and I'd have two friends! Thanks, Sandy


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

sandy51955 said:


> Thanks, Charis, I will see if I can find the post. I would love to have my Bird back but if I could help someone else and maybe also maybe have another special friend, I would be willing. And maybe Bird would still come back and I'd have two friends! Thanks, Sandy


 The thread is, Need living home for pet Pigeon.
Member name, aallen.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Charis has a bird or two that she would willingly give you too, I'm sure


----------



## sandy51955 (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks for your kindness about getting a new bird. I was reading Columbids posts about her terrible los of her Breccia (SP?) and know how she feels about not sure whether to get another pigeon. I guess I'm still hoping for Gabriel to return. The nice thing is, after reading so many stories about pet pigeons, is that, although he was special, I didn't realize that they had those abilities to be such friendly, special pets. As I knew very little aobut them and had limited experience, I had no idea how smart and special they are. I am really enjoying reading everyone's stories and marveling at the similarities between my Bird and so many others. I will ahve to see if my husand would like another pet. He loved the Bird as much as I did and was jsut as dismayed when he didn't come home. So he may be up for it. 
Wish I could figure out how to post pictures, so I could show off Gabe.

Thanks, Sandy


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I can't figure out how to post pictures either.
When it comes to computer stuff I'm hopeless. 
My spelling is needy as well.


----------



## sandy51955 (Jul 1, 2007)

My spelling isn't too bad, but my typing, now there's another story!! My left hand seems to go faster than my right! I contacted AAllen and said I might be able to help her out. Don't know how hard it is to get used to a female, and nesting, etc. Have to run it by my husband first!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Don't give up hope on Bird! It sounds like he is looking for a mate, indeed.  It also sounds like he has an absolutely fool-proof method of finding you, wherever you are!! I know pijies are excellent homers but I find it astounding that he would home to your motorhome wherever you are.  He must be an especially intelligent Bird. If you do decide to have another pigeon while waiting for him to come home, chances are very good that they will get along just fine when Bird does come back (with girlfriend in tow, I'm sure). Good luck to you!!


----------



## sandy51955 (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks for your words of encouragement and hope, Mary Jane. I do have some hope since learning from all of you pidge lovers that he could be looking for a mate. Not knowing about pigeons, I had a hard time thinking he would just leave, as much as he seemed to love us and his special "loft". But, he had been acting a bit "studly" lately so I'm hoping that is the case. We thought it was amazing too that he could home to the motorhome no matter where we were. We did it at several different places and he always knew where it was. He also loved being in the motor home. We would keep in inside when we were at horseshow, so he didn't land on everybody and upset them! and he would sit on the dashboard and watch the world through the very large windsheild. When we were at home, if you opened the door to the motorhome, he would be in it before you could get the door shut again, and would stay in there until we evicted him. So smart and funny. Thanks to all my new found friends that have given me hope, I didn't know there was such a world out there! Thanks, Sandy


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

sandy51955 said:


> Thanks for your words of encouragement and hope, Mary Jane. I do have some hope since learning from all of you pidge lovers that he could be looking for a mate. Not knowing about pigeons, I had a hard time thinking he would just leave, as much as he seemed to love us and his special "loft". But, he had been acting a bit "studly" lately so I'm hoping that is the case.* We thought it was amazing too that he could home to the motorhome no matter where we were.* We did it at several different places and he always knew where it was. He also loved being in the motor home. We would keep in inside when we were at horseshow, so he didn't land on everybody and upset them! and he would sit on the dashboard and watch the world through the very large windsheild. When we were at home, if you opened the door to the motorhome, he would be in it before you could get the door shut again, and would stay in there until we evicted him. So smart and funny. Thanks to all my new found friends that have given me hope, I didn't know there was such a world out there! Thanks, Sandy


I think that's pretty amazing also,,,,,,,,so WHEN he returns, you'll have to get him a girlfriend and raise me a couple of babies to put in my breeding loft!!


----------



## sandy51955 (Jul 1, 2007)

Renee,
I will be happy to send a couple of babies your way if Bird comes back with a mate. I went out searching today, to a couple of places that ahve feral pigeons, hoping he has taken up with some. No luck but will keep looking. 
Thanks, Sandy


----------



## sandy51955 (Jul 1, 2007)

*Still looking, with questions*

HI, Bird still has not come home, but we are still hoping. I have posted flyers and distributed them in all the local mailboxes. Plus one in the two local Post Offices and vet clinics. Also notified the two shelters in the area. And ads in four papers. Have gotten several calls from the different medias but none were my Bird. I just spent some time going back over Victor's posts about Tooter's many adventures and all that he went through in his search. It all sounds so familiar and never stops being heartbreaking. I keep expecting to drive up and see him on the motorhome or in the barn. I had some questions concering pigeon behavior and habits that I hope will give me some insight into his disappearance. Do pigeons mate for life and are they monogamous? How long does it take for pigeons to produce fertile eggs and what is the gestation period? Would he have left of his own accord to find a mate, as we were gone for the day and he might have decided it was a good time? Could he have found a mate and have a nest with eggs or babies and not be coming home because of it? From reading Victor's posts about Tooter and Tootsie, it sounds likely. How far away would he fly? I never "homed" him exactly, being a pidge newbie, but he seemed to do it himself. Besides returning to the motorhome where ever we were, he started traveling the neighborhood to visit, but never more than about half a mile away, and then come home. Would he remain friendly while being loose, or lose that fairly quickly? He loved to land on heads just as Tooter did. I just thought that was a way for people to figure that he wasn't a feral bird, and not to him any harm. A neighbor called last night, having jsut seen the missing ad in one of the papers. She just lives 1/4 mile down the road, and hers was one of the places that Bird used to frequent and hop from their heads to the jumps while they were riding. So she knows Bird and said she hadn't realized that he was missing and thought she had seen him a couple of days ago. Would he be that close and not come home, though he had done that route many times in the past? Just rying to get some ideas on what his behavior might be. I ahve checked several places nearby that have feral pigeons but he wasn't with them. Thanks for your input! Sandy


----------



## andrea 2878 (Jul 16, 2007)

*pidgeon in ashburn*

I hope this is bird, but the discription is not the same. There is a white with grey spots pidgeon with a leg band that has been in our parking lot here at Nova Medical Group in Ashburn, VA for about 2-3 weeks. I have not tried to approach the bird but someone here gave it some food. I have tried to look for it today but no luck. His last known siteing was on Friday afternoon. My number is 540-409-1293 if you would like more info. I hope this helps.


----------



## sandy51955 (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi,
Thank you Andrea for contacting me about this bird. I don't believe it is mine as he had no band when he left. He was very friendly but I suppose could be less so having been gone for a month. Hopefully this bird will find his way home. I may give you a call, just to touch base. Thanks, Sandy


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

sandy51955 said:


> Hi,
> Thank you Andrea for contacting me about this bird. I don't believe it is mine as he had no band when he left. He was very friendly but I suppose could be less so having been gone for a month. Hopefully this bird will find his way home. I may give you a call, just to touch base. Thanks, Sandy


Sandy, ask her if you call to go here http://www.teranetsystems.com/911PAContact/
and report this bird. OR she can send an e-mail to [email protected]
I didn't know if she would come back here or not. If you don't call her, let me know and I'll give her a call. Thanks.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Sandy,

Praying for Bird's safe return home to you.

Lindi


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi Sandy,
I'm sorry Gabriel is missing; I hope he is safe. Continue to look for him whenever possible, & never lose hope.

Gabriel (Bird) will be remembered in my daily prayers. I pray God keeps him in His care & that he may return to you.

Phyll


----------



## sandy51955 (Jul 1, 2007)

Thank you, Lindi and Phyll, for your kind words and prayers for Gabriel Bird. I keep looking for him, replacing faded posters and placing new ads for him. I hope he is just having a good time and will still return home. I miss him so much that it hurts sometimes. I appreciate all good thoughts for his return.
Sandy


----------

